# ? About rooting and my downloaded content.



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

I am going to root my nexus. I know when I do it will wipe all my data. So my question is will I be able to re download a book I am in the middle of and will I still have the transformer movie available? I thought I read somewhere you can only download content to a certain number of devices and when you wipe everything the play store will think you are downloading to new device. Anybody with experience with this?
Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

It's all connected to your Play Store account so it'll be there once you reinstall and get back up and running.

I can't count the number of times I've wiped and restored or installed Android on the 4-5 devices I have without issue.


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah I have done it tons of times on my phones without any issues, just never had any books or movies from the play store before that I had to worry about.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

underwaterjr said:


> Yeah I have done it tons of times on my phones without any issues, just never had any books or movies from the play store before that I had to worry about.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Those should be just fine as well.

Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------

